# Hintergrund Farbe + Grafik



## memo12 (20. August 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe einen sehr schöne Hintergrundfarbe (die auch zu meiner HP passt) Aber in der Mitte wollte ich noch ein Hintergrundbild rein machen (was nur die Mitte einnimmt) damit ich dan auch noch drüber schreiben kann


Wie kann ich das machen?


Danke
LG


----------



## hans jörg (20. August 2011)

Hi,

body, html
{
  height:100%;
}
body
{
  background-color:#.....;
  background-image:url(......);
  background-position:center;
  background-repeat:no-repeat;
}


----------



## memo12 (20. August 2011)

Funktioniert irgendwie nicht?!



LG


----------



## hans jörg (20. August 2011)

Poste mal nen Link, bzw. den Quellcode und was genau nicht funktioniert
lg


----------



## memo12 (20. August 2011)

Derzeit sieht der code so aus:



> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
> <html><head>
> 
> <meta content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" http-equiv="content-type">
> ...



LG
Danke


----------



## Alex_T (20. August 2011)

Eieiei,

bitte nicht einfach kopflos mit Copy&Paste arbeiten, sondern auch mal ein bisschen in die Materie eintauchen, damit man ein Grundverständnis erlangt....

Um CSS nutzen zu können, muss eine Art Container geschaffen werden, in dem bestimmte Eigenschaften für deine HTML-Elemente definiert werden können. Das kann entweder dadurch geschehen, dass eine externe .css-Datei eingebunden, oder der CSS-Code direkt in dein Dokument geschrieben wird.

Ich will hier mal auf letzteres eingehen:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>

<meta content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" http-equiv="content-type">
<title>Acery World...Die Community für Gamer,Programmierer und
Grafiker</title>
<style type="text/css">

body, html {
height:100%;
}

body {
background-color:#86c9ef;
background-image:url('http://acery-web.cwsurf.de/background.png');
background-position:center;
background-repeat:no-repeat;
}
</style>

</head>
<body>
<br>

</body>
</html>
```

Es ist demnach wichtig, dass dein CSS-Code zwischen <style type="text/css"></style> steht!


----------



## SpiceLab (21. August 2011)

Der Regelblock bzgl. des Hintergrunds lässt sich hier auch zusammenfassen.


```
background:#86c9ef url('http://acery-web.cwsurf.de/background.png') center no-repeat;
```

Nachgeschobene Anmerkung, weil in den Foren gern und oft dazu (nach)gefragt/diskutiert wird...

Die Reihenfolge der *background*-Werte ist immer frei wählbar


----------

